# Shipping Advice, State to State



## Bob Martin (Jul 19, 2014)

My Mal isn't what he was advertised to be and I'm going to go a different direction. I found him what appears to be a great new home where he will be a family dog with a younger couple in California where he is a police officer and she stays at home with their 2 other dogs. 

With that said, for those of you who have shipped dogs recently, what should I know to get him ready (vet records I assume), average cost, and recommendations for an airline? He is 16 weeks and will ship in 2 and a half weeks. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I've only ever shipped one out. Dog had to be in a Vari Kennel with some sort of padding. The kennel door has to be tie wrapped shut and the paperwork taped to the exterior. Dog also has to have water so I froze a plastic water bowl full of water then tie wrapped it to the kennel per airline policy. This ensures that the dog has a regular source of water in the event there is a delay (in my case it was four hours!). Oh, print the dog's name on the crate in permanent marker. Chip ID number too if he's chipped. Lastly...temperature dictates when the dog will fly. It's getting late in the year now so you shouldn't have a problem. In my case it was end of summer and still hot as balls here in Florida. Dog went to New Mexico and it was hot there as well. Glad I put the frozen water in there. The new owner advised that the dog was not happy with the flight accomodations and service.:-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

make sure you use a crate that the dog cannot crack in half :-o:-o


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow - from rockstar to reject in 8 short weeks. Hope his new family likes him.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

leslie cassian said:


> Wow - from rockstar to reject in 8 short weeks. Hope his new family likes him.


I got a good dog this way (rejected by 3 others before I got her; some said too much drive, others said not enough drive, and all those judgements made before she had turned a year old). Usually it depends on the dog fitting what the person wants to do with it. Mine fits my life perfectly.
So sometimes it works out for the best.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Personally I don't think there's any shame in rehoming a puppy, I've rehomed a puppy, she wasn't the right dog for me, but she was the exact right dog for the people I rehomed her with. She's happy, the people are happy and I'm happy, so everybody wins.



Last time I shipped a dog was in 2013. I shipped via Alaskan Airlines "PetStreak" and I was very happy with them. Although I paid for the shipping, they do offer a COD option, so I could have sent her that way. They require a current health certificate and a rabies vaccination certificate. You can find all their requirements here: 
http://www.alaskaair.com/content/cargo/petstreak.aspx#labeling-preparation

If you're shipping from and to a warm climate, I suggest checking into evening flights or very early morning flights.

When I ship a dog, I always zip tie EVERY opening where each bolt goes that holds the crate together and also the door. I usually wait until I check the dog in before I zip tie the door closed because sometimes you will be asked to remove the dog so TSA can inspect the inside of the dog crate. As Howard said, freeze water in a water cup that attaches to the front door of the crate, and when you attach it to the door, zip tie it as well. 

I like these little kits you can get from Amazon and many other on line stores as well as many pet stores. They come with basically everything you need. 










The other thing is tape a ziplock baggie with kibble in it to the top of the crate.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Leslie

I've related this before. My 5 month old pup had to go to my friend who bred him for 5 days. 

When I arrived to pick him up, he was no longer "mine".

I was sad for a moment but thought "what the heck". Pups don't pine thank God - how could they - they would have to have a memory. 

Older dogs might have some adjustment problems - I don't know but I think a pup would suffer more at being 2nd best than going to a family who wanted it.

In my mind the right choice was made.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I absolutely agree that re-homing a pup you don't want is probably in the best interest of the pup, especially at an age that he is still desirable and adaptable. After a series of foster dogs last year, I'm well aware how quickly they adjust and bond in a new home. Just seems a little hasty to me to write off a pup you chose at four months old. I hope Bob finds what he wants in his next puppy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Leslie
> 
> 
> I was sad for a moment but thought "what the heck". Pups don't pine thank God - how could they - they would have to have a memory.


are you saying you don't think pups have memories at 5 months?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes. 

Memories are something that humans can recall after a certain age. I can recall one or two incidents at around 18 months to 2 years.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maybe I misunderstood your post.

are you saying that you think a 5 month old puppy cannot remember what happened within 5 days, that puppies have no memory? that dogs have no memory? only humans?



> My 5 month old pup had to go to my friend who bred him for 5 days.
> 
> When I arrived to pick him up, he was no longer "mine".
> 
> I was sad for a moment but thought "what the heck". Pups don't pine thank God - how could they - they would have to have a memory.


if pups or dogs have no memory, how do explain training them?

or did you just mean to say that puppies and dogs adapt well to new surroundings usually...


----------



## Bob Martin (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, rockstar at first to not such a star. The fault is on me though. I jumped at an ad and didn't do my research or checking into his lines as I should've. I had hopes and saw glimpse of something good, but in the end both our trainer and I have noted that he's just not on par for what I intended. He's going to a great home where they want him as a pet and that makes me happy. I'm looking at some imports that one of the other trainer frequently brings in and have been observing other pups from this line. They appear to be what I wanted all along.


----------

